# Ohio Mercy Dressing



## MountainMath (Sep 30, 2011)

Ohio Mercy Dressing

3/4 cup of apple cider vinegar

1/4 cup of ketchup

about 10 olives

1 tablespoon of mustard

1 tablepoon of oil (any cooking type or olive oil)

1/2 cup of orange juice

about 1/2 ounce of swiss cheese

1 tablespoon of Barbeque Sauce

Salt and Pepper to Taste

Put all ingredients in and blend until smooth.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 30, 2011)

MM I live in the UK so pardon my ignorance. What would you dress with your recipe.?


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2011)

I assume it is a salad dressing?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2011)

It very well could be a salad dressing.  but I'm thinking it would make a great glaze for a barbecued pork roast too, all fruity and good.  I'm not sure how the cheese would work though.  Maybe it would make a better finishing sauce for a pulled pork sandwich.  Hmmmm.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema (Oct 1, 2011)

I would use Parmesan and not Swiss and perhaps omit the BBQ sauce and call it a salad or vegetable dressing or a marinade.

Note that the acidil ratios are *totally* off.  

So taste before you commit.


----------



## MountainMath (Oct 3, 2011)

You could dress it on meat or lettice salad.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

Black olives packaged in water?

What type of mustard?

What brand of BBQ sauce?


The zillion variances in BBQ sauces and mustards, plus the major differences between green and black olives make me ask.

I'm not trying to nit-pick. 

Thanks!


----------



## MountainMath (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh no, your not at all.  Good questions.  JUst basic b-bqu sauce will due.  Like orignal flavor.  Just plain yellow mustard and yes, olives and water.  Thanks for asking!


----------

